# First Bad Experience on Chickasawhatchee



## Showman (Jan 20, 2012)

Went out there today with my Brother to look for Hogs.  We parked my Jeep back off the road over around the Spring Creek crossing off Chickasawhatchee Rd and he went up hill, I went down into the swamps (we found lots of fresh signs on the trail).  A couple hours into our hunt, I heard his Shrill Whistle and I started hoofing it back to the Jeep.  When I got there, he had caught 2 men trying to get into my Jeep (heck, it's an old YJ, no door locks).  He hollered at them, they jumped back in their P/U and took off.  We rode over to the Shooting Range and there was a DNR officer there and we reported what had happened and he took off looking for them.  Before he left, I got the idea from the way he was talking that he may have known who these guys were so I hope he catches them.  At least they didn't steal anything out of my Jeep (nothing in it anyways but my Day Pack and Rifle cases).


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a bunch of jerks.  Can't stand a thief!


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 20, 2012)

Man i hope he catches them.Cant stand a thief.


----------



## diamondback (Jan 20, 2012)

Brother should have threw some lead at em.Thanks for the heads up.we are planning on going out there this weekend.What color/make truck?


----------



## Showman (Jan 20, 2012)

White P/U could have been a Dodge 3500.  I got a quick look at it through the woods as it left in a hurry.  2 occupants.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jan 21, 2012)

yea i would hav let some lead fly myself. cause i hav alot of stuff in my truck all the time


----------



## Showman (Jan 21, 2012)

Whoa, slow down here.  No one needs to get hurt (at least not so you-I have to carry their dumbazz's).  

Anywho, went back out there today, hunted the Spring Creek area closer to 62.  Saw one hog but I was in my Jeep when it crossed the road next to the check-in station.  Sat in that area for about an hour and didn't see or hear a sound.  Moved on down O'Mary Loop road about a mile and started treking on down to the bottom.  Found a couple places that were rooted up fairly well and a water hole that looked like it had been used real recently....Picked me a spot and parked my tush for almost 3 hours.  NADA.  I could hear them moving but could never get an eye on them.  Then it got really quiet.  Then the wind started picking up and a couple tree limbs fell almost right on top of me.  So, I left them in peace.  On the way out, I came across a P/U stuck in a ditch and pulled them out (man and woman, not hunt'n, know what I mean?).  Oh, forgot, saw a sheet pot pile of Turkeys in the same area I saw the Hog.  Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## win280 (Feb 6, 2012)

Whats a sheet pot pile?


----------



## Showman (Feb 6, 2012)

Ya know, a LOT.  At least a dozen.  Been back out there several times now and have seen lots of Turkeys but no Hogs.  I guess they are gun shy for now.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 21, 2012)

yea was there today lots of turkeys but no hogs . spring creek is flowing now saw some fresh rooting along the creek going try an go bac sat


----------



## Showman (Feb 22, 2012)

Been really busy and haven't had a chance to get back out there for a week or so now.  I would think that now that water is flowing some back in the creeks, the hogs will be more active during the day.  As warm as it has been they may be onto more fresh food sources also.


----------

